
The typeface that helps dyslexics read (2017) - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171204-the-typeface-that-helps-dyslexics-read
======
mindracer
I’ve been using the open dyslexic font on my kobo reader for about a year and
it helps me a lot

[https://www.opendyslexic.org/](https://www.opendyslexic.org/)

